# Anyone know what happened to JBOT Decals?



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone know what happened to JBOT Decals? The order page is still up but when you try to checkout it leaves the following message: 

Dear customers: 

Thank you for your interest in my decals. I am overwhelmed by the recent interest. Please let me catch up, then I will activate the site again. Thank you for your patience. I will be back soon. 

Thank you. 



I tried to order the 1/144 Moonraker shuttle decals and a set for the 1/144 747.

They do the decals for the X-71 Super Shuttle that I got from Fantastic plastic and they are excellent!

I e-mailed them and have not gotten a responce.
Any info anyone?

Mike


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think his message pretty much self-explanatory. He's overwhelmed and is currently incapable of taking new orders until he can resolve whatever issues he's dealing with and can catch up with previously placed orders. 

He has experienced problems in the past with his decal business that he's been able to overcome, but you have to take into account it's a part-time venture for him. If it gives a little insight, here's a message he posted on another modelling forum in December 2010 when he was experiencing some difficulties: http://diecastpolicecar.poliskarr.org/index.php/topic,4099.0.html

*"Hello everyone. I am Jim Botaitis. I operate JBOT DECALS. I am not good at all this "networking", private messages, forums, discussion groups, etc etc etc. Mostly I just stay in my own little world and rely on emails, but I still end up in trouble.

I started JBOT DECALS way back in 2000. That was before there was such a thing as FACEBOOK, for example. (I hate FACEBOOK and will never join, but that is a whole other topic.) JBOT DECALS always was intended as a part-time venture, an extension of my hobby; I build models! The hobby is supposed to be fun. My full-time job is in engineering.

Since about 2004, I have had 2 hard drive failures, 2 OUTLOOK failures, physically moved my "base of operations" twice, gone through a separation (we got back together), now going through a divorce (it did not work out), I have to move again (because of the upcoming divorce), and am also trying to deal with medical issues.
Any one of these things would be enough to take the wind out of someone's sails. But I kept trying. This is my hobby. I love it. I am not here to steal your money.

Around the middle of 2007 I decided to disable the shopping cart on my website. It was all just getting to be too much. Since then, I have been updating my message on my main page to explain to people what is happening. In short:
I wanted to catch up on all previous obligations before taking on new orders.
I wanted to streamline operations to ensure I do not have more problems.

During these past few years, I still get requests from people for decals. I guess people like my work; what can I say except "Thank you!" ... I have been very selective about such requests, trying to take on only those orders I feel I can handle, while still trying to catch up.

My first 6.5 years of operations were smooth. After that, I shut down, temporarily. Yes, this has been a long, slow process of “catch-up”. However, I am caught up now. All I am waiting for now is confirmation that everyone has received their decals. Only then will I open my website again. But I am ready.

However, if OUTLOOK loses all my email again what am I to do? I post messages on my main page, asking customers to contact me. Sorry, but it is the only way I know. I feel that joining forums and checking for messages on each forum is too inefficient.

Occasionally, I stumble on a forum and read complaints about me. If someone wants to vent … fine.
People don’t often take the time to give good feedback.
All I am asking is this:
1. If you still have not received your order from me, let me know. If I tell you to [email protected]#(() then yes, you are warranted to let others know.
2. If you finally got your order but had to wait a long time, at least let others know that you finally got your order.
3. If you got your order and are happy, let others know.
4. If you got your order and are not happy, sure you can let others know, but let me know too! Maybe there is something I can do better next time ... if not for you, then at least for others.

Enjoy the hobby!

Jimbo"*

Hopefully this current "slump" is temporary and he'll be back in the groove again soon as his stuff is excellent. We just have to be patient.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have e-mailed him so who knows he may reply at some point.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I know Jim Botatis personally, and he's consigning work for others. I've had him send me free samples of his work, and I haven't had a problem with him, or his contact/reply time. I've consigned him to make the decals for my four foot X-wing project. I've had no problems with his work either. I know that he does this from time to time - it's not unusual to see him shut his site down because of the influx of emails with requests for all kinds of work. Since he only works alone, it's impossible for him to keep up with all the orders as they come in. Just give him enough time to get back with you. I've had to put things on hold because of my lifes' problems, and situations that are beyond my control. This makes it very difficult keep on top of all your projects, and stay in touch with everyone on the forums. Next week is going to be very busy for me, so I won't have time to be here either! I understand that he has the same obligations to finish consignment work that I do. This happens a lot on forums, especially when you do something specialized like we both do (commissioned work), but no one sees what goes on behind the scenes that happen everyday. It may take a while to get a reply, but now you know the reason for it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Considering some of the past issues that Jim has had with his business, I think this is a step in the right direction for him, stopping taking of orders. If he can't fulfill orders in a timely fashion but continues to take them, it only pushes him further down in to the hole. The way he's currently doing it is pretty responsible on his part. While inconvenient to some customers, its MUCH better than the alternative, IMNSHO. 

So, good on you, Jimbo! :thumbsup:


----------

